# Problem with screen display color



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a Nobilis NobleView 1770A VDT. All of a sudden it does not want to display red - all of the colors are a sickly greenish or purplish hue, and things that were once red are now black. When the screensaver kicks in and the "No Signal" message is displayed it is bright red and blue like it should be. Occasionally the screen will flicker and the colors will return for a short time. Short of replacing the monitor is there anything I can do to correct this? Thanks in advance!

Debbie


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the first thing i would try is to see if there are updates for the video drivers.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

there could also be configuration problems.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

It usually means one of two things:

1. your monitor is going out

2. your monitor cable plug may have a bent pin or a pin not making good contact

Driver updates is not a viable answer.


RF


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Make sure your cable plug is screwed in tightly where it connects to the computer and where it connects to the monitor. If that doesn't work, unplug your monitor from the wall and wait several minutes. The plug the monitor back in. Is your monitor a CRT or LCD? If it is an CRT, it may need to be deguased (sp?). Report back here and tell us what kind of monitor this is. If it is a CRT we can give you instructions on how to deguase (sp?). If all of the above fails, then the next thing to do, is to check the video card. It could have a corrupted driver or a hardware issue. First reinstall the driver, and then see if there are any updates for the driver. If this doesn't fix it, then you probably have a loose connection between the video card and the mother-board or the video card could be going bad all together.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

take off the plugs on the video cable (15-pin VGA probably) and examine the males (one or both) for missing, bent, or shortened pins. If you see bent or shortened pins, use needlenose pliers to fix them. Then, plug the cable back in and secure it. Bend the cable close to each connection and see if the cable is making an intermittent connection. Finally, get a new cable and try that (find a PC geek, he'll have one).

I would put the likelihood of root causes as follows:

70% bad cable or cable plug
20% bad monitor or PC cable connection
05% monitor going bad
05% other issue


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

I believe this is a CRT. I forgot to mention that I have a 2 port switch connected as I have 2 computers sharing 1 VDT and 1 printer. In checking the connections (no bent pins found) the connection to the switch seemed to be loose. I have tightened it and now appear to have my red back, or at least have I had it for about 5 minutes. I will see if it stays for an extended period and report back later. Thank you all for your help - the display without red was horrible!

Debbie


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

The KVM switches are a nice thing but there are problems with using them. If it is an older style rotary switch, then you will probably continue to see these kinds of problems. They also do not have the mouse emulator built in so you have to switch it over to the PC when you power it up.

If it is a newer electronic switch, then which one is it? Is it one with PS2 or USB connections for the mouse and keyboard? The PS2 ones are pretty reliable but the USB ones have been plagued with problems. Using the USB to dual PS2 converter is not all that great either.


----------

